#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  TECHNIP design practice

## sunny2518

Dear all,



Has someone TECHNIP engineering design practice? Please upload it. Thank you.See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## asif

Please share UOP design practices if some body have it

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## TECA

Thank you

----------


## malimr67

> Dear all,
> 
> Has someone TECHNIP engineering design practice? Please upload it. Thank you.



Thank you

----------


## sa12345

Is anybody got the link for Technip Design Manual

----------


## aboulfazl

Thank you

----------


## venkatesan.rm

thanks

----------


## nhussain

Thanks

----------


## R_RAZI

Total_company_design_practice book:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank You

----------


## johnexxon

Thank You

----------


## venkateshs_g

Thanks for sharing

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## a_saki

Thanks you

----------


## MurphyZG

> Total_company_design_practice book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thank You for this share. You should have opened new topic, it would be more "visible".

----------


## sharmeen

thank you

----------


## Aarkam

It is a good information. But I will be waiting for the Technip standard, and the UOP also.

Thanks,

Akm.

----------


## Escila

Thank you

----------


## GIRIDHAR CHATURVEDI

can anyone send me books on " fluid handling"?

----------


## SARAT

thank you

----------


## bhartendu

If anyone have Technip standard....
Please give a link....

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank You

----------


## talha_sangi

can some one have PIP standards please upload it

----------


## Azam

thank you!

----------


## polaris44

> can some one have PIP standards please upload it



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## MurphyZG

Polaris44, Thank You for the PIP Collection. That really deserves  the thread of it's own. Great share.

----------


## talha_sangi

polaris44 thank you for providing PIP standards,
you are gr8........

----------


## sunney445

Thank

----------


## amshah

> Total_company_design_practice book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can you upload the said link otherthan Shareware site?

----------


## greengeek

thank you

----------


## cukalix

where can I find link for technip

----------


## ricky_fn

Technicap design manual please...ricky_fn@yahoo.com

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank you

----------


## markens

thanks

----------


## process_engineer1

Thanks

----------


## pingpong55

thanks

----------


## shashikant

Thanks a lot sir...

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## sunny2518

Did someone got TECHNIP design standard? I'm still waiting for it.

----------


## shaoyong

Thanks a lot

----------


## orangminyak

R Razi, thank you.

----------


## orangminyak

polaris44, another thank you to you, this time for the PIP standards.

----------


## Hitesh Raval

I am interested of looking at a design practice of one of the german EPC companies like LURGI or UHDE or LINDE. I would appreciate if I get help from this Forum

----------


## pyrolysis

Did someone get TECHNIP design standard? I'm still waiting for it.

----------


## pyrolysis

I'm still waiting for it.

----------


## backspace

Thanks to every body

----------


## pyrolysis

Did someone get TECHNIP design standard?
thank you

----------


## ehernandez

Thank you

----------


## Jamel SAAD

TECHNIP design standard. plz

----------


## rossi

Thanks

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## dynamicvibration

Technip standard plz.........
Thanks

----------


## dynamicvibration

Technip standard plz.........
Thanks

----------


## LEOCASE

I am trying to find Mobil Design Practices. I don't know if anyone can send the link about these practices, i know that they are very useful. Thanks

----------


## polaris44

what are differences between exxon and mobil design practice?

----------


## LEOCASE

They are different. I have understood that Mobil Engineering Practices are more specific and organized than the Exxon Design Practices, basically about design criteria. It is according to different comments from people who know them. I dont know if it is true because Exxon is very complete for me.

----------


## spk

LEOCASE
Plese upload
Exxon Design Practices.

Thanks

----------


## Guniawala

Can anyone upload Technip Design Guides?
Thanks

----------


## cupidgod_4u

i hav download this file bt it is not visible ,,,,,the quality is not gud ,,,can u plz send the better copy ......thanx

----------


## Luiz Campagnac

thankyu

----------


## haih5

> Total_company_design_practice book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Can you check the link again? I think it's run out of temporary.

----------


## aragorn

thanks

----------


## aseptman

The process and piping parts r missing.


Can anybody help?See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## hermes

Dear all colleagues:
Here,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
you will find some Technip stds.
Some seems to be slightly old, but that are what i have.
Hope you find that stds. useful in your work.
Best regards.

----------


## aseptman

Thanks Hermes,
Old is gold...

----------


## yogi_process

I dont have the complete set but it may help you...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## inzenjer

dear yogi_process
could you upload again, file has reached 10 times download limit.
thank you in advance
inzenjer

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Please up load in iFile,it, more easier for the forum

----------


## kp2008

Please upload again, thank in advance,,,

----------


## yogi_process

Please find the mirrors so the file will not be deleted...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Process Standards.zip

----------


## rebornwilly

Thank you very much for the link

William Wan, AMIChemE

----------


## aseptman

thanks, Yogi

----------


## mkhan

Dear Hussain,
Assalam 
did you get copy of technip design practice , please forword me also at my mail id mk_amu@yahoo.co.in

----------


## mkhurram79

> I dont have the complete set but it may help you...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



thank u very much, link is dead but mirror is working fine.

----------


## sambun

thanks

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## leyla

thanks a lot

----------


## lojuibin

Thank you for kindly share good document!

----------


## attaulmujeeb

Please upload TECHNIP design practices for instrument & Control.

----------


## asfandyar

Thanks a lot, great work.

----------


## Tiberius

Any STD's for Piping or mechanical????
Thank you

----------


## rashed038

plz can anyone able to upload any of TECHNIP process manuals???? i repeat- Process manual not Design manual

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## shfsart

Thanks very much for your sharing. but they are the old versions.
Is it possible share the latest edition of PIP Standards specially Process Control section.
Best wishes for you.
shfsart@email.com

----------


## theArcher

Thank you very much
Does any body have the Technip technical procedures for pipelines?

Regards,

----------


## yazdian.mahdi

thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank

----------


## EHGebesy

Dear
Kindly find attached link for Technip design guide line
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards,


Emad gebesy
Worley Parsons EgyptSee More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## aseptman

Thanks, emad

----------


## august8

Thanks!

----------


## raulelite

Some one have uop refinery inspection??

----------


## sambun

> Dear
> Kindly find attached link for Technip design guide line
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thanks ! Could you please upload Tec. standard & guide for instrumentation !

----------


## eagle_one

thanks to all who shared

----------


## nilu

Technip Design Manual, can you send me the link in ifile.it

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for the share

----------


## sharfin

thanks dude

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thks

----------


## sathish12

link is not working.. please send the book to my mail id:surya_parvai@yahoo.co.in... or please update the link...

----------


## Tiberius

> Dear
> Kindly find attached link for Technip design guide line
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...




Hello 
do you have anything on mechanical design and piping ?
regards

----------


## Mohd Zurairi Abd Ghani

Please share Technip Design Manual/practice=) or email me at zurftems@gmail.com

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## raulelite

Hi friends from egpet.

I have UOP Refinery Inspection vol I and II, but this are print, not digital... if some of you need some especific topic please let me know and I can scan some pages for you.

Have a nice day.

----------


## empire

Thanks raulelite,
I need the parts for CCR Reactor, Regenerator and Platfoming Recycle Gas Compressor.
Thanks for your sharing.

----------


## gateaux_boy

Dear Raulelite,
Have you had piping inspection (including spring hanger) part.
Thank for sharing.

----------


## goodman

Many thanks.





> Dear
> Kindly find attached link for Technip design guide line
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## LEOCASE

Thanks! i'm had been trying to find it for a long time! Thanks again!

----------


## dhiraj

thanks

----------


## padua

Hermes,

Thanks.

Padua.

----------


## kanankiri

thank you

----------


## mk.chy12

thanks

----------


## dso

can anyone share worley parson design standards

----------


## synthesis123

can someone upload technip process engineering practice or point to the link please.

----------


## aragorn

Thanks

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## abubaker1975

All

Can someone upload the Technip Design Guide as the link is dead now.

Thanks and regards

----------


## Nabilia

Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf	11.353 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please upload the electrical part

----------


## saraswatapalit

Please help by uploading electrical part...thanks in advance

----------


## saraswatapalit

Pleas epost the electrical part containg detail equipment specification, standard drawings, data sheets and design guide
thanks in advance
regards
saraswata

----------


## acier58

> Total_company_design_practice book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Thanks alot.
Very useful.

----------


## acier58

> Please find the mirrors so the file will not be deleted...
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] Process Standards.zip



Thanks alot.
Very useful.

----------


## whitepink

thanks

----------


## yogacruise

Technicap design manual please...yogacruise@gmail.com

----------


## technicaldreamer

> Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide.pdf	11.353 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please upload again, thanks.

----------


## santoxi

Link dead..please upload again,thanks

----------


## john zink

thanks

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## john zink

is any body have any manual for prepare the flare load summary for plant?

----------


## mouss

Could you please reload PIP ?
Thanks !

----------


## mouss

can you please send me the Technip - Process Engineering Design Guide to   samouss00@hotmail.fr

Many thanks

----------


## mavericklf1

Please share specification of Tchnip.

b. regards

----------


## lehuutoan

Dear R-RAZI,
The link is died. Share the manual again, please.




> Total_company_design_practice book:
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## madil529

kindly send me a copy of manual at muhammadadilfarooq@gmail.com

many thanks

----------


## makmak9

reupload the file please! thanks!

----------


## tingtsing

all link is dead now ,can anyboby re-upload it agian,thks.

----------


## tungpt.rd

Could anyone can reupload this Technip Design Practice Pls???

----------


## khalid655

> Could anyone can reupload this Technip Design Practice Pls???



please share thanks in advance

----------


## tungpt.rd

> please share thanks in advance



Thanks for your advise!!!This is just my first post in this forum!!

----------


## khalid655

Dear R-Razi,


please share again all links are dead.See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## khalid655

please share thanks in advance

----------


## srihari5043

Pls. share process engg. design practices of UOP or technip

----------


## jhon.paki

Please upload TECHNIP, UOP and Foster Wheeler's design practices for instrument & Control.

Many Thanks.

JP
Jhon.paki@yahoo.ca

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Dear Razi,

Thanks. Please reload the data as link mentioned in thread # 10 is dead now.

Regards,
Maheen Ahmed

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Dear Nabilia,

Thanks. Please reload file as link in Thread # 111 is dead. If possible then upload data on 4.shared.com

Regards,
Maheen Ahmed

----------


## Maheen Ahmed

Bundle of thanks Emad Gebesy.

----------


## engineer4207

Dear R-Razi,

Would you please upload the Technip manual and design practices again.

Thanks

----------


## engineer4207

Dear R-Razi,

Would you please upload the Technip manual and design practices again.

Thanks

----------


## os12

Pls,
Thanks

----------


## os12

Pls,
Thanks

----------


## Pepin43

thank you

----------


## tjsh1985

Can someone upload TECHNIP, UOP and Foster Wheeler's design practices?



Thanks in advance!See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## tjsh1985

Can someone upload TECHNIP, UOP and Foster Wheeler's design practices?

Thanks in advance!

----------


## migueltm

can anyone upload again please  thanks in advance

----------


## Nestor Aquino

Nabilia, upload again. many thanks.

----------


## wyb

below is  design practice from technip and Uop.
Enjoy !!!

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## os12

Dear wyb,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## os12

Dear wyb,
Thanks a lot!

----------


## dungnqgl

Hi R.Razi
C u share your link of "Total_company_design_practice book" to me, Thanks in advance

----------


## leecharlee81

Hai,

The link is not working, please provide the latest link to leecharlee@gmail.com

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thanks for sharing

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

could you please re-upload

----------


## sbombr

Yes can some one do a favor of re uploading

----------


## bachik_syes@yahoo.com

Please re upload again

See More: TECHNIP design practice

----------


## aymanfawzy2300

Has someone TECHNIP engineering design practice? Please upload it. Thank you.

----------


## soloweber

link for technip design is dead, please reupload

----------


## faisal007

please post the updated link of technip design practice

----------


## faisal007

kindly send us the updated link

----------


## polterberg

Please reupload! The link does not work.
Thank You.

----------


## soloweber

kindly upload technip design practice.

----------


## mekkisam

Please share again

----------


## Process11

Please reupload

----------


## camilo1520

Please reupload

----------


## soloweber

Please share technip standards again.

----------


## Cartrolles

Hi, please reshare the link again please.

cartrolles@yahoo.es

Thanks son much

----------

